# Help > how to go to bios setup on toshiba dynabook SS 2000m



## xeipher (Aug 6, 2008)

hey guys. i have a problem. i got this toshiba from a relative and i dont know how to go to its bios setup. my model is toshiba dynabook ss 2000m
Hope you guys can help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Normally you press the Delete key while it is booting (I just keep tapping it on and off) some computers might be different but if you watch the screen while it is booting up it will say something like to get to setup press Del.


----------



## xeipher (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply sandman55, yes thats what i know about most computers when you boot up you keep tapping del until you get into the bios setup, however ive tried it with this laptop but still wont work :/ and the dynabook website is in japanese. I guess its just different with this laptop.


----------



## gavinchoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Xeipher

Check this link on how to enter BIOS
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Hardware/Tips/48.html


----------



## xeipher (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks gavinchoo. im still on desktop now since i am out. I will try that out when i get home and will be using my laptop. thanks..its a big help.


----------



## xeipher (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys especially to gavinchoo. Guess my laptop bios key is to press esc on startup the link really helped. i appreciate your help and quick response time  consider this thead solved. thanks again.


----------

